# Einen Integer-Wert aus einer MySQL DB auslesen



## rtt (20. Jan 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit der Count-Funktion bestimmte Zeilen zählen lassen. Diesen Wert soll mit mit result.getInt() zurück gegeben werden. Nur funktioniert das bei mir nicht.

Bsp:

```
// aus DB status auslesen mit count
int numberOfSlavesOk = "";
String selectSlavesOk   = "SELECT COUNT(DG_slave_status) FROM hardware WHERE DG_slave_status = 'ok' ";	// Zählen der Einträge, die ok sind
						
ResultSet resultSelectedOk = countSlaveStatusOk.executeQuery( selectSlavesOk );
while ( resultSelectedOk.next() ) {
	numberOfSlavesOk = resultSelectedOk.getInt("DG_slave_status");
}
```

Vielleicht weiß jemand was ich falsch mache.
Danke
Gruß Robin


----------



## foobar (20. Jan 2005)

Entweder du legst einen Alias für das Result von Count an oder du sprichst die Spalte über den Index an.

Entweder so:

```
// aus DB status auslesen mit count
int numberOfSlavesOk = "";
String selectSlavesOk   = "SELECT COUNT(DG_slave_status) FROM hardware WHERE DG_slave_status = 'ok' ";   // Zählen der Einträge, die ok sind
                  
ResultSet resultSelectedOk = countSlaveStatusOk.executeQuery( selectSlavesOk );
while ( resultSelectedOk.next() ) {
   numberOfSlavesOk = resultSelectedOk.getInt(1);
}
```

Oder so:

```
// aus DB status auslesen mit count
int numberOfSlavesOk = "";
String selectSlavesOk   = "SELECT COUNT(DG_slave_status) as slave_status FROM hardware WHERE DG_slave_status = 'ok' ";   // Zählen der Einträge, die ok sind
                  
ResultSet resultSelectedOk = countSlaveStatusOk.executeQuery( selectSlavesOk );
while ( resultSelectedOk.next() ) {
   numberOfSlavesOk = resultSelectedOk.getInt("slave_status");
}
```


----------



## rtt (21. Jan 2005)

Hi foobar,
danke, das mit dem Alias geht gut. Allerdings mußte ich noch den int wert auf 0 setzen.


```
int numberOfSlavesOk = 0;
```

Danke.
Gruß Robin


----------

